# Very nervous



## tdog

Hi ladies I no this bit probably isn't looked at as much but ah well I have it of my chest lol, I have a gender scan in 2 weeks time we have swayed for a girl this time but I have a feeling oh can only produce males :rofl: I have a daughter but different dad, anyway I'm so nervous and scared that when I go for the gender scan I'm going to be so disappointed :cry: when I was pregnant with my last I thought he was a girl when they said boy I was do horrible to the point I didn't want him (I feel ashamed in saying that) he is my world dame as all my kids, I just don't want to be disappointed again, this time I have got into my head (well tried) that this one is indeed a boy sorry for the rant ladies xx


----------



## HappyWay

Oh tdog, don't be so hard on yourself :hugs2: Gender disappointment is nothing to be ashamed of, that's just a phase as you said so yourself that the last boy is your world same as other kids :) 
I hope you have a girl this time <3.


----------



## tdog

HappyWay said:


> Oh tdog, don't be so hard on yourself :hugs2: Gender disappointment is nothing to be ashamed of, that's just a phase as you said so yourself that the last boy is your world same as other kids :)
> I hope you have a girl this time <3.

Awww thank you so much hun oh even said earlier that he hopes this is a girl don't get me wrong he and myself would love this baby no matter what, tbh I'm scared to find out but can't choose lol xx


----------



## ColeCaden

Tdog I feel exactly the same and Im so glad youve posted this. I have 2 gorgeous boys and wouldnt change them for the world but I would love a baby girl and Im frightened as to how Im going to react in the scan. Im tempted to ask for them to write it down so I can look at it in my own time as Id be mortified if I was upset in the ultrasound room. Ultimately I just want them to be healthy but id secretly love a little girl this time. Ive convinced myself its another boy and have even bought some boys clothes. At least our scans are only a day apart and we are both going through this together. I really hope you get your little pink bundle


----------



## tdog

ColeCaden said:


> Tdog I feel exactly the same and Im so glad youve posted this. I have 2 gorgeous boys and wouldnt change them for the world but I would love a baby girl and Im frightened as to how Im going to react in the scan. Im tempted to ask for them to write it down so I can look at it in my own time as Id be mortified if I was upset in the ultrasound room. Ultimately I just want them to be healthy but id secretly love a little girl this time. Ive convinced myself its another boy and have even bought some boys clothes. At least our scans are only a day apart and we are both going through this together. I really hope you get your little pink bundle

It really is a crap feeling really doesn't help when everyone say I'm having a girl they can feel it I have put In my mind a boy and for now I'm sticking with it, their is some days when I go oh I think it might be a girl then I snap out of it thinking I'll be gutted but would love him (if is) any less so we will find out together, we have got this mama:hugs: xx


----------



## ColeCaden

Thinking we may be having our 3rd lottle boy. Would have loved a little girly for a different experience but pretty convinced we got a boy here with the nub x


----------



## Cewsbaby

GL tdog. I want a third to try for a girl but Im not going to lie, if I do and its another boy I will be slightly disappointed. I know I would be ok with it but I would always want that little girl. I know my Aunt wanted a girl and ended up with 5 boys before she decided she was done. I really hope you get your girl.


----------

